# It is impossible to find a visa sponsor in the US.



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi all

I am a Scot looking to move to the US.

To cut a long story short, I have no criminal record or medical problems that would discriminate me from being issued a visa. I have enough education and experience in my profession (Semiconductors) to make me eligable for a visa, that much I know for sure.

For years I have approached US recruiters and US job boards online to apply for positions. The problem is that, providing I even receive a response email for any of the positions I apply for, as soon as I tell them I would require a sponsor, I don't receive any further reply.

I have two questions on this subject.

1) How can I change this?

2) What difficulties would an employer have with sponsoring me for a visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The basic problem is that it is a) not free of charge and b) a real hassle to sponsor a foreigner for a work visa. And before you even ask, you cannot offer to reimburse the employer for their costs - that is highly illegal and will get the employer in major hot water. Any smart employer will avoid all contact with any candidate who even suggests such an arrangement.

The "hassle" involves having to prove that there is no equally qualified local candidate available for the job, for whom a visa and work authorization is not required (either a US citizen or someone already resident in the US with working privileges).

Your best bet is to try to showcase or develop some sort of skill or qualification that is not readily available in the local hiring pool in the US. In the semiconductor business, I don't know what that would be. 
Cheers,
Bev
Practically speaking, most employers would prefer to hire one of the many unemployed locally available candidates than to jump through the hoops for supporting a foreigner for a visa.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> The basic problem is that it is a) not free of charge and b) a real hassle to sponsor a foreigner for a work visa. And before you even ask, you cannot offer to reimburse the employer for their costs - that is highly illegal and will get the employer in major hot water. Any smart employer will avoid all contact with any candidate who even suggests such an arrangement.
> 
> The "hassle" involves having to prove that there is no equally qualified local candidate available for the job, for whom a visa and work authorization is not required (either a US citizen or someone already resident in the US with working privileges).
> 
> ...


So I need to get some uniques skills that are required, although not commonly available in the United States.

I know of an organisation that could teach me internationally recognised skills, its just knowing which skills I need to learn.

Thanks for your reply Bevdeforges.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

visa applications are expensive for the employer (~$5000, so i've heard), and if they want to keep you for the long run they need to sponsor a green card (that's another few thousand dollars). neither the visa application nor the green card application are guaranteed to bring a positive outcome, and the employer might spend a lot of money and time for nothing. the visa application also needs a certain amount of timing (if the visa is H1B). application can be submitted starting April, for a start date of October or later. currently the H1B visa cap is reached around July. also, there are tons of international students in the US that can work a year without visa sponsoring.
you don't mention what degree of education you hold. i just learned at a career fair that Intel for example is not sponsoring visa for someone with bachelor or master, they only sponsor visa for phds. and I have seen other companies that do not sponsor visa for bachelors (but they do for master or phd).
can you find work at a US company in your home country? transfer visas are easier as I believe there are no caps for L1.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Knowing what skills you need to learn? Read the job postings.

It might be 'easier' to land a job if you have connections in the US. A network. People in your field who know who you are and who respect your skills and personality. If these people are hiring managers, it's even better.
Don't know if you have to opportunity to go to international conferences regarding your domain?

Look online to find out what a proper US resume is (if'ts different from the CV that I used to know in Belgium and the Netherlands). And write a suitable resume, with lots of accomplishments (facts, figures, percentages, numbers,..)

And last: maybe you can find an employer in Europa with affiliates in the US. They might be able to transfer you to the US if they are convinced that you have added value.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

vronchen said:


> visa applications are expensive for the employer (~$5000, so i've heard), and if they want to keep you for the long run they need to sponsor a green card (that's another few thousand dollars). neither the visa application nor the green card application are guaranteed to bring a positive outcome, and the employer might spend a lot of money and time for nothing. the visa application also needs a certain amount of timing (if the visa is H1B). application can be submitted starting April, for a start date of October or later. currently the H1B visa cap is reached around July. also, there are tons of international students in the US that can work a year without visa sponsoring.
> you don't mention what degree of education you hold. i just learned at a career fair that Intel for example is not sponsoring visa for someone with bachelor or master, they only sponsor visa for phds. and I have seen other companies that do not sponsor visa for bachelors (but they do for master or phd).
> can you find work at a US company in your home country? transfer visas are easier as I believe there are no caps for L1.


I had thought of finding a full time position with a US company at home, however it could be a gamble if I work for them for a long period of time and they never intend on granting me a transfer. There is only one company close to where I live that has offices in the United States and during the current economic situation, they are not hiring anyone right now. I may need to move somewhere else within Europe to find a full time job.

I don't like saying too much about my background in an open forum, but I will say that my combined qualifications and experience does qualify me for an H1B.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Knowing what skills you need to learn? Read the job postings.
> 
> It might be 'easier' to land a job if you have connections in the US. A network. People in your field who know who you are and who respect your skills and personality. If these people are hiring managers, it's even better.
> Don't know if you have to opportunity to go to international conferences regarding your domain?
> ...


I have been doing exactly as you have mentioned. I have been building up a high number of contacts many of which are recruiters and staffing consultants in the US. I am hopeful that one day I will be offered an opportunity, but the more I look into what is involved in hiring an immigrant, the more impossible it seems to be.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

Scot1984 said:


> I don't like saying too much about my background in an open forum, but I will say that my combined qualifications and experience does qualify me for an H1B.


well, to qualify for an H1B visa you only need a bachelor, but that does not mean that companies want to go through the trouble to sponsor one.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Recruiters and staffing consultants are no hiring managers, and thus not always the best to get a job that need sponsoring.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

vronchen said:


> well, to qualify for an H1B visa you only need a bachelor, but that does not mean that companies want to go through the trouble to sponsor one.


I have a number of years experience in what I do, but that wasn't enough either. I am currently trying to build up a number of contacts. I am doing well in the European sector and I have lots of choices there, but its the US where I ultimately want to live.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Recruiters and staffing consultants are no hiring managers, and thus not always the best to get a job that need sponsoring.


I totally agree, but I also think that if I were to ask a hiring manager, they might have to justify sponsoring an immigrant to their HR department and to the INS in order to make it happen.

There just seem to be too many obstacles stopping me from making it work. I tried a few websites that claim to have access to "H1B jobs" although I am beginning to doubt that they are genuine.

Are there no other categories of visa for unskilled workers or anything that can ultimately make me eligible for a green card within a number of years?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Scot1984 said:


> I have a number of years experience in what I do, but that wasn't enough either. I am currently trying to build up a number of contacts. I am doing well in the European sector and I have lots of choices there, but its the US where I ultimately want to live.


Instead of a forum pitty party - get to work on the issue. Start where you can make progress and keep the ultimate goal in mind. Which one of your potential european contacts may turn into an employer with US connections/branches? 

To clarify something: recruiters come in various shapes, forms and interests. That ranges from resume readers to resume miners to retained searches to corporate employees. PN me a resume or a link to your blog.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

twostep said:


> Instead of a forum pitty party - get to work on the issue. Start where you can make progress and keep the ultimate goal in mind. Which one of your potential european contacts may turn into an employer with US connections/branches?
> 
> To clarify something: recruiters come in various shapes, forms and interests. That ranges from resume readers to resume miners to retained searches to corporate employees. PN me a resume or a link to your blog.


The message has been sent twostep 

The other question I have on the subject of having contacts that may possibly be able to arrange a visa or an internal tranfer, is how do I go about asking them? Hiring a full time worker is expensive enough, but to sponsor someone and go through all the legal administrative stuff is a big ask.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Scot1984 said:


> The message has been sent twostep
> 
> The other question I have on the subject of having contacts that may possibly be able to arrange a visa or an internal tranfer, is how do I go about asking them? Hiring a full time worker is expensive enough, but to sponsor someone and go through all the legal administrative stuff is a big ask.


Scott - are you open to me posting answers (with some zensor ship) here?


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

twostep said:


> Scott - are you open to me posting answers (with some zensor ship) here?


Hi twostep

Did you get my private message?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

> Recruiters and staffing consultants are no hiring managers, and thus not always the best to get a job that need sponsoring.





Scot1984 said:


> I totally agree, but I also think that if I were to ask a hiring manager, they might have to justify sponsoring an immigrant to their HR department and to the INS in order to make it happen.


That's why you need a hiring manager! Because a recruiter can not get you a visa. The company that will hire you has to apply for your visa.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

EVHB said:


> That's why you need a hiring manager! Because a recruiter can not get you a visa. The company that will hire you has to apply for your visa.


I am building a contact list, although I think that any hiring manager capable of sponsoring me, will have to meet me first and see what I can do instead of sponsoring me based entirely on just my resume/CV.

I am working on some possibilities.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Luckily some are open to use Skype for the first interview. But further down the road, they might require you to fly in and meet in person. Sometimes they reimburse the plain ticket + hotel, sometimes they don't. So keep some money aside, in case you are successful!


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Luckily some are open to use Skype for the first interview. But further down the road, they might require you to fly in and meet in person. Sometimes they reimburse the plain ticket + hotel, sometimes they don't. So keep some money aside, in case you are successful!


Yes, I have a lot of cash put aside. It doesn't really matter to me if they offer to reimburse me for anything, just getting as far as an interview with a manager would be good enough for me.

I'm still working on how I should ask hiring managers about sponsorship in a more subtle and professional way. It is a really big favor to ask of someone.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Scot1984 said:


> Yes, I have a lot of cash put aside. It doesn't really matter to me if they offer to reimburse me for anything, just getting as far as an interview with a manager would be good enough for me.
> 
> I'm still working on how I should ask hiring managers about sponsorship in a more subtle and professional way. It is a really big favor to ask of someone.


I think basically most hiring managers just assume that someone applying from overseas is going to need sponsorship. Most folks with working papers or any claim on them indicate that on their CV/resumé right up at the top or in the first line or two of their cover letter.

What you need to do is highlight any experience or skill you have that might be in short supply in the US job pool: Languages of any sort, specific experience working with an "international" team, experience of living abroad (not necessarily the US, but anywhere other than your home country), work on projects involving multiple countries/cultures or working with non-US governments or regulations, etc.

Rather than saying that you are willing to pay your own costs for a face to face interview, say that you are planning to be in the US (or in their area) in the near future and would be interested in speaking face to face (or "to discuss this opportunity in greater detail") during your visit. Gives them the opportunity to follow up on you or not without committing to anything. Obviously, you may have to cobble together a trip on short notice - but that also gives you an excuse to follow up with any other expressions of interest you may have had while you're "in the country."

One further tip: American employers expect you to have done a fair amount of research on their company before you approach them. This gives you a chance to present what you can do for them, and why they should bother to sponsor you for a visa. If you can find a company that needs your particular experience and expertise, they won't hesitate at sponsoring a visa for you. But you have to convince them it's in their best interest to do so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think basically most hiring managers just assume that someone applying from overseas is going to need sponsorship. Most folks with working papers or any claim on them indicate that on their CV/resumé right up at the top or in the first line or two of their cover letter.
> 
> What you need to do is highlight any experience or skill you have that might be in short supply in the US job pool: Languages of any sort, specific experience working with an "international" team, experience of living abroad (not necessarily the US, but anywhere other than your home country), work on projects involving multiple countries/cultures or working with non-US governments or regulations, etc.
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting point. I have worked in other countries outside the UK. Even though I mention these countries beside the position in my resume, I will write a few lines about "willingness to travel as a position requires."

I can only speak one language however (barely) although I can understand many French words and I am learning some German.

I can understand all Scottish and English dialects which really should get me a medal! lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Scot1984 said:


> That is a very interesting point. I have worked in other countries outside the UK. Even though I mention these countries beside the position in my resume, I will write a few lines about "willingness to travel as a position requires."
> 
> I can only speak one language however (barely) although I can understand many French words and I am learning some German.
> 
> I can understand all Scottish and English dialects which really should get me a medal! lol


Willingness to travel is definitely a plus. But don't forget to work in something about having worked in a variety of cultures and countries and being able to adapt to new conditions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't start with asking about sponsorship! Get their attention, convince them that you are The One. And discussing sponsorship is something that comes later. Although some are so reluctant, that their first question will be 'do you need sponsoring'. (and a 'yes' closes the door)


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Willingness to travel is definitely a plus. But don't forget to work in something about having worked in a variety of cultures and countries and being able to adapt to new conditions.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Excellent!! I like it. I am updating my resume right now. It certainly is looking much better.

Thanks Bev


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Don't start with asking about sponsorship! Get their attention, convince them that you are The One. And discussing sponsorship is something that comes later. Although some are so reluctant, that their first question will be 'do you need sponsoring'. (and a 'yes' closes the door)


Yes, that has been my experience so far. I have tried many times to talk them into learning more, but I think I will change tactics and try and make my resume look more interesting.

I will see if I can get someone connected with their company can see what I can do first before I get on the subject of sponsoring, but ONLY if they offer me a full time position in a European office first.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

At the end of the day it comes down to what you bring to the table no matter how you dress up a resume. 
Very few, especially in larger companies, hiring managers make the hiring decision. Potential candidates go the route HR, assessments, interview with hiring manager then back through decision making process where the team and/or hiring manager have some input but not all.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

twostep said:


> At the end of the day it comes down to what you bring to the table no matter how you dress up a resume.
> Very few, especially in larger companies, hiring managers make the hiring decision. Potential candidates go the route HR, assessments, interview with hiring manager then back through decision making process where the team and/or hiring manager have some input but not all.


Yes, that is the obstacle. I did suspect that it wasn't up to one person to decide who gets a sponsor and who doesn't.

I am prepared to learn new skills to compliment what I already have and add significant value. I have consulted US recruiters to get an idea of the skills that are the most elusive in my industry and are considered of the highest value.

I know of a reputable organisation within Europe that teach advanced skills that would certainly help. I just need to find out which skills would help the most.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think anyone else has mentioned this so far, but as a business owner one of the first things I would want to understand is why a foreign applicant is so sure he or she wants to relocate to another country; aside from the visa barrier described by other posters, how much does he or she really know about the country, its culture, life here as opposed to tourism, would the applicant be satisfied if and when he actually gets to the country, how long is he likely to stay at my business, or would he be using it as a means of entering the country, etc.

Harsh reality I know, but realistically as a new hire you would have to have an extremely special skill that could not be located within the country, for you to even get out of the starting blocks. In my experience (tech sector) the most successful inbound applicants have come here to the U.S. as students and then find a way to stay on. Otherwise, the best alternative is to join a company that has a large U.S. presence, and seek an intra-company transfer in due course.

Good luck!


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

ventus2c said:


> I don't think anyone else has mentioned this so far, but as a business owner one of the first things I would want to understand is why a foreign applicant is so sure he or she wants to relocate to another country; aside from the visa barrier described by other posters, how much does he or she really know about the country, its culture, life here as opposed to tourism, would the applicant be satisfied if and when he actually gets to the country, how long is he likely to stay at my business, or would he be using it as a means of entering the country, etc.
> 
> Harsh reality I know, but realistically as a new hire you would have to have an extremely special skill that could not be located within the country, for you to even get out of the starting blocks. In my experience (tech sector) the most successful inbound applicants have come here to the U.S. as students and then find a way to stay on. Otherwise, the best alternative is to join a company that has a large U.S. presence, and seek an intra-company transfer in due course.
> 
> Good luck!


Well I have had a sustained interest in moving to the US for 18 years. After some unfortunate circumstances, I have discovered within the past couple of years that I do qualify for an H1B visa and I am financially very capable of making such a move.

I am aware of the great many differences of living in the United States, the most important being the need to take full responsibility for paying tax as opposed to the pay as you earn system (PAYE) in the UK, The need to fund my own medical insurance as opposed to the national health service (NHS) and to be entirely reliant on driving to go anywhere. The strict laws on alcohol are not an issue for me as I don't drink.

If there was a practical and legal way to ensure loyalty to a company I would certainly agree, however I would first need to find someone to even consider sponsoring me first. I will keep trying and see what happens. I am willing to learn new skills, I just need to know which skills would be the most useful.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks like I would definitely need a bachelors degree in order to be directly sponsored. I just received a message from a US recruiter that I had consulted for skills advice. They told me that the requirements are very specific.

Unless someone is willing to pay my rent for two years whilst I study, I will have to go through route of inter-company transfer.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

Scot1984 said:


> It looks like I would definitely need a bachelors degree in order to be directly sponsored.


Yes, that is pretty clearly stated on the USCIS website.



Scot1984 said:


> Unless someone is willing to pay my rent for two years whilst I study,


Or you do what other students do that don't rely on family funds: pay your bills with a combination of student loans, government support, and part time work.



Scot1984 said:


> I will have to go through route of inter-company transfer.


Random question about L1 visa as I don't know anything about it. I always thought that L1 and H1 visas have very similar educational requirements. Or that you need to be at least some kind of upper management, or rarely skilled employee. Just out of curiosity, can someone enlighten me on the requirements for L1.


----------



## teapotCanadian (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wondering if having a property or bank account/good credit history in US makes a difference having higher chances of being sponsored by an employer?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

teapotCanadian said:


> Just wondering if having a property or bank account/good credit history in US makes a difference having higher chances of being sponsored by an employer?


Not really. What counts when it comes to employer sponsorship is being "the" candidate for the position - and justifiable in terms of hiring a foreigner over someone in the local market.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

vronchen said:


> Yes, that is pretty clearly stated on the USCIS website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there are no family funds, or family for that matter so part time work and government support would be the way to go. The flaw in the plan is that if I got the bachelors degree after an additional two years of study, and I did manage to find a sponsor, it is highly unlikely that the sponsor would hire me to do the job I am already doing, so that resets my work experience back to zero.

I will still look into studying for a bachelors degree, but I will also look into all the requirements for an L1 visa in the meantime.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

One additional thought: have you also been applying to the green card lottery each year? Yes it's a lottery, but a bunch of people get into the US each year that way.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

ventus2c said:


> One additional thought: have you also been applying to the green card lottery each year? Yes it's a lottery, but a bunch of people get into the US each year that way.


Hi ventus

I have looked into the green card lottery and unfortunately, I am not eligible to enter. 

Apparently, the only nations eligible to enter the green card lottery, are the ones who have had less than a certain number of nationals relocate to the United States within 5 years. I forgot the number, but the United Kingdom is not on the list.

However, in Autumn 2014 Scotland will hold a referendum to decide if it will become and independent nation and break away from the United Kingdom. That means I would get a new nationality and a new passport and subsequently, My nation will be a minority in the United States. I don't know how long it would take the green card lottery to recognise Scotland as a nation however.


----------



## teapotCanadian (Jun 17, 2012)

Can someone please post the link where I can find more info on Green Card lottery and registration? Thank you


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here you go

WIN USA GREEN CARD LOTTERY - APPLY FOR DV LOTTERY

Best Regards


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the official website:
Diversity Visa Program: DV-2014 Entry Instructions

Neither Canadian nor UK (unless from Northern Ireland) natives are eligible
for the lottery.


----------



## teapotCanadian (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you both for the links.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

After doing some more reading, it has become clear that an L1 visa is my best chance. To pursue an H1 would require both two further years of education and building a new career doing a different job from the beginning.

From what I have read, a Bachelor's degree is not required for an L1 visa, all that is mentioned is some form of specialised knowledge. The only hurdles I have to face going down that route are the following.

1) I need to find work with a company with offices in the United States.
2) I need to work for the company for a minimum of 1 year.
3) The company would then have to decide if it is beneficial to send me over.

It certainly seems much more practical.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Scot1984 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a Scot looking to move to the US.
> 
> ...



I was doing the same thing back in 2008, then i met my hubby ONLINE, ended up going on vacation that same year to visit my relatives and him in person, ended up getting married, 3 years later i naturalized 


It is COSTLY for an employer to sponsor anyone from overseas. What is your current occupation?


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I was doing the same thing back in 2008, then i met my hubby ONLINE, ended up going on vacation that same year to visit my relatives and him in person, ended up getting married, 3 years later i naturalized
> 
> 
> It is COSTLY for an employer to sponsor anyone from overseas. What is your current occupation?


I work in the microelectronics industy, I don't want to say too much about it on an open forum.

I'm not sure meeting someone online would work. I had promised myself that I would never get married. I have been an amateur recluse/hermit for 10 years now and I dont think I would (or could) give that up for anything.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Scot1984 said:


> I work in the microelectronics industy, I don't want to say too much about it on an open forum.
> 
> I'm not sure meeting someone online would work. I had promised myself that I would never get married. I have been an amateur recluse/hermit for 10 years now and I dont think I would (or could) give that up for anything.


then i wish you luck in finding a sponsor to pay thousands of dollars for you to work in the U.S
it's not all that, economy here is ****, you might as well go down under (which is my plan now).

p.s. you don't need to sound like you work for the CIA either


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bubbe2005 said:


> then i wish you luck in finding a sponsor to pay thousands of dollars for you to work in the U.S
> it's not all that, economy here is ****, you might as well go down under (which is my plan now).
> 
> p.s. you don't need to sound like you work for the CIA either


Employers sponsor or H1B would not be exhausted.


----------



## John1979 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Possible*

Going down under may be a viable option if you still fall within the age requirement for WHV... consider going to Australia for 4 years which is sufficient time to become a citizen. 

As an Australian you may then go to the US on E-3 visa (exclusively available for Australians only) and find a suitable employer. Although I have no direct experience going down this route, employers may look upon you more favourably with this visa (research required here). 

Since you have already been spending years trying I guess 4 more would not hurt and you will also get the benefits of spending time in a country which is economically sound and presents great lifestyle benefits. 

Just a suggestion.. good luck.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

John1979 said:


> Going down under may be a viable option if you still fall within the age requirement for WHV... consider going to Australia for 4 years which is sufficient time to become a citizen.
> 
> As an Australian you may then go to the US on E-3 visa (exclusively available for Australians only) and find a suitable employer. Although I have no direct experience going down this route, employers may look upon you more favourably with this visa (research required here).
> 
> ...


interesting idea, but you need at least a bachelor degree for an E-3 visa.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

John1979 said:


> Going down under may be a viable option if you still fall within the age requirement for WHV... consider going to Australia for 4 years which is sufficient time to become a citizen.
> 
> As an Australian you may then go to the US on E-3 visa (exclusively available for Australians only) and find a suitable employer. Although I have no direct experience going down this route, employers may look upon you more favourably with this visa (research required here).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion John.

Unfortunately I have checked and it is true, I would need a bachelor's degree for an E3 visa. The only way I can possibly do it other than change my career, would be with an L1 visa. That would only require a year working for a US based company that may possibly relocate me to their headquarters, or other US office.

If I were to find $500,000 laying around somewhere, I could get a green card.

I am completely out of other suggestions.


----------



## FirstWeDream (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

Scot I am with you. Only difference: I have a master's degree in Sociology and it is pretty much impossible as well.
Have been trying for three years already. Travelling back and forth working hard to get what I want.
Made contacts etc. but when it comes to helping each other out the usual thing happens: No one is interested in helping anyone.

Any suggestions...because same as with Scot, the time has come when you're out of options and ideas.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

FirstWeDream said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Scot I am with you. Only difference: I have a master's degree in Sociology and it is pretty much impossible as well.
> Have been trying for three years already. Travelling back and forth working hard to get what I want.
> ...


This is not about unhelpful people, this is about the need to prove that the would-be H1B worker has unique skills that cannot be found in the US.

There are countless people with Soc degrees in the US looking for work. They are local and it does not cost money&time&effort to hire them. If you want to move to the top of the list, you need to be different. Tough, but that's reality.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

FirstWeDream said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Scot I am with you. Only difference: I have a master's degree in Sociology and it is pretty much impossible as well.
> Have been trying for three years already. Travelling back and forth working hard to get what I want.
> ...


Have to say I agree with you to a certain extent. The notion of "networking" these days too often seems to have become "what can YOU do for ME?" rather than the sort of mutual assistance it was intended to be.

Still, finding a job overseas has to be approached as a long-term project. Whatever job you have in your homeland, make sure you are doing all you can to get some sort of "international experience." Work for a big international company and try to get involved in projects involving the foreign subsidiaries - not just in the US, but anywhere the company has foreign offices or customers. Learn a language or two (probably the easiest way to distinguish yourself from the local job candidates in any English speaking country). Volunteer to host visitors from the foreign offices when they are in town. (Amazingly enough, many companies leave foreign visitors to fend for themselves evenings and weekends.)

It can take years before your efforts pay off (and basically in the current economy, it wouldn't hurt to allow for some of the conditions to change for the better). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

belgarath said:


> This is not about unhelpful people, this is about the need to prove that the would-be H1B worker has unique skills that cannot be found in the US.
> 
> There are countless people with Soc degrees in the US looking for work. They are local and it does not cost money&time&effort to hire them. If you want to move to the top of the list, you need to be different. Tough, but that's reality.


You are absolutely correct. It comes down to what does a candidate bring to the table. The rules are fairly simple and spelled out on uscis.gov. Cruel as it may sound - a Masters is not what it used to be from an employer standpoint.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

FirstWeDream said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Scot I am with you. Only difference: I have a master's degree in Sociology and it is pretty much impossible as well.
> Have been trying for three years already. Travelling back and forth working hard to get what I want.
> ...


I think right now it is hard for anyone who does not have a degree in a STEM category field to get a visa.
another problem for an employer might be if you have no local experience. even when you are living in the US and apply in another area of the US they usually ask how often you have visited that area and if you see any problems in relocating there. they don't want to hire someone who might after a few month recognize that he hates the area and wants to leave as fast as possible.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have basically given up on the H1B entirely. There is far too much time and chance involved investing in two years at University, changing careers and building new experience. That could take me 10 years to get to the level of experience for a US employer to consider me eligible, and that still isn't a guarantee of a sponsor.

I am going to go for an L1 visa and see what I can do about getting some management skills in the process. I am in an excellent position to do that because I travel around Europe anyway, working for different companies.

I understand that during the current economic climate, it would make no sense for a US employer to spend money, time and resources on hiring someone from overseas when there are local people that can do the same job. The education bar has been raised. I will have to find a way to work around it.


----------



## gordoalac (Nov 26, 2010)

As a european that has lived in the USA for ten years, and seven years in other countries around the world, my advice would be to move to the U.S. on a student visa. There are a number of programs that allow you to work for one year after studying at least for a year in their university. Once you have that job, its much easier to extend, or move to another type of visa. Make sure you are the very best at both school and work. 

It is going to be extremely difficult to do it from overseas, unless you work for a U.S. company, or a company with offices in the U.S. and even then you never know for sure if they will send you, and where...

Once in the States, you can meet people, make friends, maybe even find a wife or husband; but only once there will you be able to make the right connections, and also to figure out whether you like life in the Sates as opposed to Europe. In my years abroad, I have met many people that moved overseas to fulfill their dreams, only to find out that they miss their family, friends or previous lifestyle too much, and that reality in the States is very different from what they had imagined.

If you want to do something. Do it! move there, don't wait for something to happen. Make it happen. I did it... and it all started with a student visa..


----------



## John1979 (Sep 30, 2012)

If you have the chance to go for an L1 visa, what is holding you back exactly? Is this not a better route than a H1B?


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am going to go down the L1 visa route. A student visa sounds like a good idea, however my current job skills can go out of date very quickly if I stop.

I am working on it John, I actually think I may be on to something now. My plan is to prove to an employer that I would be of added value if I were moved to any other office within the company, not just the US. Building a good solid reputation is the first step, then I may be in a good position to ask an employer. Us Celts will take over the four corners of the earth! 

The L1 visa does require an employee to work for the company for a minimum of 1 year to be eligible for one. That is the best deal I will get, and it gives me time to show my employer what I can do.


----------



## dan1985 (May 9, 2012)

I feel your pain and frustration, Scot.

I even recently sent a very heart felt email the Director USCIS over this very subject. Whilst he thanked me for my heart felt message, he said he was not in a position to offer me advice. He asked one of his bods to see what help materials they could provide me, but basically I just got linked to their website.

It's very tough that you can be a quality person, who would genuinely graft and add to the Country, yet because you do not tick the correct boxes you do not have a platform to at least be considered.

It seems that every time I feel I have made the correct contact and think that this is my chance, it is soon shot down.

I really appreciate TyldesleyGirl's post about E2. This does look to be a solid and straight forward route to America. I find it hard to get excited though as $100,000 is not a figure I could see myself being able to save any time soon with living expenses here.

It is indeed a tough pill to swallow that people from poorer Countries can seek refuge in the US, where they will receive financial help and have no problem working menial jobs. Yet us "middle of the road" guys, who wouldn't need or want any help and would throw ourselves into something big right away, contributing to America, are blocked.


----------



## Scot1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with you both Dan and TyldesleyGirl.

I will consider the E2 route, but as a last resort though, I do like my job and I cant afford to go away from it for too long. I also would want to obtain dual citizenship one day.

I am looking into going down the L1 route for now as it is really my only realistic chance of eventually having a dual citizenship. I have learned that there are no major hurdles stopping me from getting one.

I suppose the only other thing we can do is keep an eye on the immigration law changes and see what transpires. There seems to be many different immigration agreements between the US and other nations. Maybe something will appear that none of us would have ever thought of.


----------

